# "Dillinger"



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Sorry about the amount of pics . I wish I had a better camera and didn't have to compensate lol. Hey guys this is blackline walnut burl and aluminum with veneer. I've had this in my head for a while and finally had the guts to make it. Sanded to 2000. I wish I had a camera better than my cell phone so u could see the true colors and patterns in the grain. It's beautiful wood. But I suck at photography . I really like this one and I think it's by far my best post yet. I keep trying to improve . Y'all make such amazing shooters here . Y'all are hard to keep up with lol . I sure enjoy looking at y'all's awesome work. It's available. I worked extra long on this one but it was worth it. A pure pleasure and lots of fun to make. I hope y'all enjoy and like this labor of love. What y'all think? And thanks for looking.


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

amazing, beautiful, WOW !!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know how guys like you can just crank out one masterpiece after another like this!
If I ever even made one that was as nice as this I would retire as a craftsman and wear it as a necklace so that everyone would see it wherever I go. And you make one better than the next month after month!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

That is super cool!


----------



## Nelson (Jul 13, 2014)

simply amazing, better impossible :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

From what I can see in the pics is an over the top amazing piece of work. SSOTM !


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations! very nice work.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

No Doug, That is a masterpiece. It absolutely has eye appeal that becomes and emotion. Now that is evidence of fine artistic execution.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Now that's a little beauty!!! and it also looks a tad longer, or is that just the angle of the pic? Either way she's a nice one.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is serious Doug! Reminds me of a fine piece of old time burl wood cabinetry. Really nice Bud!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

That's a whole lotta love in one piece. Great work Doug, so awesome to see the evolution of your style.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Simply Beautiful


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

That a real winner- SOTM bud

Rick


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, that's amazing work!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow What a great beauty that shooter is..you done excellent in showing the wood grain...You my friend are a true craftsman...

You are blessed with a great talent & the love for working woth wood....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

What an Accomplishment!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice!  It is a beautiful piece of art!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh wow thank u guys so much. Ur words mean more than anything. I sure appreciate y'all . I know if DRiley posts to a topic it must have really moved him lol  that's like spotting a unicorn ha! Sorry Dick! I had to. Love ya buddy lol  thanks guys. I hope so. I been trying for over a year and still trying to accomplish it. U guys r the best!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very nice&#8230;&#8230;.!!!!!! LBH2


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Once again you nailed it buddy!


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Stunning.... Doug how do you get you laminations so accurate? This is by far the most beautiful Slingshot i have seen!

Is there a chance to see a tutorial from you or a video showing how you make your laminations? Or is it a "Company Secret" 

Don´t know what to say now, so i let the smilies speak for me:

:shocked: :shocked: :aahhhh: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

What a beautiful Slingshot Doug!

Amazing piece, i really love to say that you still improve your skills with each project. Brilliant!

Regarding the Pics, if you are not happy try not to take them in the bright sunlight. Use the morning or evening light, it is softer. If you have no influence on the time of day you

take the pics at least take them in the shadow and use a tripod if neccessary.

Cheers


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wonderful work, and not bad the pics too.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

One of your best so far! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Superb work!

Love the walnut burl!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful Doug!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice work Doug! You killed it


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

Doug, besides being an all around good guy, you are an artist. Yes, Dillinger moved me. You have amazing talent. Unicorn out.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

What can anyone say, its amazing!!! Very nice work


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Absolutely awesome piece of art/work/craftsmanship!


----------



## Chukar8 (Aug 21, 2014)

Very beatutiful, love it


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

absolutly beautiful doug. amazing work. definitely SSOTM worthy


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, that walnut burl is amazing. Thank you for sharing, Doug.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Incredible work. Magnificent.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks everybody ! You guys are awesome. Sure know how to make a guy happy  jack there's no secrets buddy. Is love to post a video but I don't know how to post vids yet. All I have is this crappy phone to post with. If I can figure it out I def will. AntraXx thank u my friend for the tips , I sure appreciate that. And DRiley lmao !! Thank u


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful piece of art :bowdown:


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Man that is awesome. Truly, it's awesome. Well done man. Carry on.


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

FishDoug said:


> (...) jack there's no secrets buddy. Is love to post a video but I don't know how to post vids yet. All I have is this crappy phone to post with. If I can figure it out I def will.(...)


I'd really appreciate that, Mate! But dont bother yourself with a vid, just to see a few pics about your building process would be too awesome! You are a great inspiration for me, keep on your excellent work!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

UGLYUGLYUGLY!!! Too many straight lines!!!!!! AaaaHhh! They're everywhere!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Mind officially blown!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is tattoo material!!!!!!!!!!!! Are Kidding Me!!!!!! That is art exhibit material.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Man U guys are so awesome. Thank y'all . Jack thank u buddy and I'll post some pics of a build along for ya when I get a chance on my next big build. Lee Silva u sir r my hero and I hope to some day be even half the craftsman u are. After u constantly seeing ur work all the time I can see how anything else is a disappointment . See what I did there?!? The ol kill em with kindness routine lol. Thank u Lee because I know today is Opposite Day for u my friend  thanks fellas . I keep learning from y'all on here and trying new things.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

best,

jazz


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks Jazz !


----------



## shane Wink (Aug 30, 2014)

M.J said:


> I don't know how guys like you can just crank out one masterpiece after another like this!
> If I ever even made one that was as nice as this I would retire as a craftsman and wear it as a necklace so that everyone would see it wherever I go. And you make one better than the next month after month!


I can see it now " the thick rope of gold chains around your neck with the above slingshot swaying side to side as you strut down the sidewalk saying I pity da fool dat touch my shooter!" or something like that 

beautiful work.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Hahaha yeah I'd LOVE to see MY rocking that! That'd be awesome lol


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I meant **MJ**


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

That just takes slingshots to a whole other level!


----------

